# MongoDB Community Edition



## Schuriko (25. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich beschäftige mich gerad etwas mit MongoDB. Hierzu habe ich es mir lokal auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Ich sehe mir gerade über youtube auch ein Tutorial über MongoDB an:




Ich habe mir mit der Shell auch ein Dokument unter c:\data\db angelegt

Ich habe auch die MongoDB Compass Community aufgerufen, was ich nur noch nicht sehe, bzw. verstehe ist, wie man auf die Seite kommt wo man auf die Seite kommt, wo man die eingerichteten Datenbanken sehen kann.


----------



## Schuriko (25. Mai 2020)

LOL hat sich soeben erledigt!


----------

